# Dinan Superchager Installation , need help



## MikeHsu (Sep 24, 2003)

Can anyone locate where these are in the following pictures:

- Plenum Purge Valve
- Idle Control Hose
- Idle Control Valve
- Black-White Vacuum Hose


















And.. What is this?









I am also having trouble taking off the fan and radiator. For the M roadster, there is very little room to take off the 32mm bolt. Here is a pic, is there a easier way to get this off? Any solutions?










Thanks in Advance


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't know about the tubes or valves but you'll need a fan clutch assembly wrench, sized in 32 mm, to take that fan off. Maybe buy the pulley holder tool as well. Also note that those threads on the fan bolt are left hand threads. Left tighty, righty loosey! I bought my wrench and pulley holder from Bavarian Autosport for around 75 bucks I think. The wrench has 32mm on one side and 36mm on the other. Good luck.


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

Check out bicycle tools. 32 and 36mm are common sizes and the wrenches are usually very thin to clear tight spaces.


----------



## fake name (Sep 5, 2006)

The plenum? I believe that has to do with ur throttle body?? U do have one TB rite?

The Idle control valve is the silver loooking Bosch number in ur pictures...and there shood be 2 hoses coming from that....

i dont see any black/white vacuum hoses in the pics...


----------



## MikeHsu (Sep 24, 2003)

thanks guys.

Everything is working


----------



## Flowrider18 (Nov 11, 2005)

the second shot with the idle control vavle in it. Is that plug the air temp. sensor. I have that in my car looks just like that and ive been told its the ATS so i just want to be sure of it.


----------



## Flowrider18 (Nov 11, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## ThreeThirtyEye (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Keep us posted on how the charger feels!


----------



## MikeHsu (Sep 24, 2003)

ThreeThirtyEye said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Keep us posted on how the charger feels!


To those who are deciding on what to get, Turbo or Supercharger. Let me briefly tell my experience with both. Since the power of the supercharger is very linear, it feels almost NA but with just a lot of power. Dont expect the car to be a monster from 3000 RPM. All the power is at the high RPM from 4500 RPM to 7000 RPM. You need to push the car hard to get the cars full potential.

A turbo on the other hand is brutal because of the boost that kicks in at a certain RPM. Also, the amount of torque that you have will make it feel much more faster.

So how does my car feel?

The pick up is fast and the acceleration from 60 and up climbs how it would climb from 30-60. When my car was NA, I always race my friends Protuned cobb stage II sti that has 300 WHP and 380 ft/lb. We would be even up to 80 and then he will pull on me with at least 3 car lengths. With this s/c, I would easily pull on him.

We compared each other cars with this short straight away. Right when the roads will become straight, he will push it and barely reach 80 and had to brake very hard. For my car, I can easily get to 80 and can go up to 95 without braking hard at all. This is with slow shifting because of my slipping clutch.

My friend with the sti has a e60 m5 as well. He tells me that the top end is very similar and it would be a good race. Until I can get my car running at its full potential, I will make a video running against the M5. woot


----------

